# Help pick an OTA antenna for local HD



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm not an expert at all regarding OTA. As a way to save a few bucks I want to cut my cable subscription, which is my "back-up" for satellite, by trying to add OTA. First off, if an outdoor or attic install is recommended, then I'll happily pass. Also, I'm just looking to receive our major 4 networks in HD...KDFW, KXAS, KTVT, & WFAA. I am somewhat partial to buying an antenna online. Can anyone recommend a model to look for? Here's my tvfool results:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, on one hand, you're in luck that all of the stations are the same direction from you; a bit west of due south. And your signal strengths are good. The bad part is that you have a VHF-hi station (ABC, CH8), which means you'll need an antenna that gets UHF and VHF-hi pretty well.

I don't offer any suggestions about indoor antennas, because they are so non-optimal, and installing an external antenna is so easy, that there is little point.

You could get a tiny, cheap UHF panel/bowtie antenna and mount it on a satellite dish mast/foot outside and get great signals for everything. That's what I'd do.










http://www.summitsource.com/directv-2-bay-uhf-antenna-hdtv-digital-channel-14-69-by-eagle-aspen-dtv2buhf-two-bay-hd-bowtie-tv-outdoor-roof-top-local-signal-bow-tie-aerial-red-zone-part-dtv2buhf-p-6754.html


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

At 40 miles, nothing but an outdoor antenna would give you stable, satisfactory reception.

Look at the Winegard 7694 as a minimum, possibly need the 7695 or 7696.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I have been very happy with the antennas from antennas direct. Check their web site for recommendations.
http://www.antennasdirect.com/


----------

